# my RSM 130d



## Totiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

modded with Ecotech Radion xr30W


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking fantastic!  Is the 130 gallons tank?

What lighting did you use before the new Ecotech?


----------



## Totiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

babyreef said:


> Looking fantastic!   Is the 130 gallons tank?
> 
> What lighting did you use before the new Ecotech?


Thanks!
130 litres so 34 gallons

Lights before were stock 2x55 watt pc t5 ho. Also had the aquabeam tile on it but not enough coverage. Also had a coralife aqualight 4x24 t5 ho with kz purp and 3 geissmann bulbs.

Coral beauty was shy because it thought that I was going to stick my hand in again.

4 fishes - 2 clowns, 1 cb, and 1 ywg + pistol shrimp.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

what kind of light is on it now? was it an easy retrofit or did it take some work?


----------



## Totiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ecotech Radion XR30W 

I had to take out the internals for the stock lights. Pretty easy mod with velcro and double sided tape. I also had to put styrofoam between the light and the top of the canopy to make a snug fit.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I do have a RSM 130D, it is actually 40 Gallon not 34 . 20"x20"x24" = 40 US gallon and 34 UK gallon.


----------

